# Help: MK1 Audi TT start up problems



## Monstermontalvo (Jul 24, 2014)

Car has problems starting up, have to jump start it almost every other day. Sometimes twice a day. The funny thing is sometimes it starts up fine. I'm not sure if it's from the temperature, or something else. Please help asap


----------



## mk4ko4 (Aug 3, 2010)

Whats your location?


----------



## robinsonparker (Nov 3, 2014)

*Hii..*

I think the following suggestion may help for you....

One possibility is a small fuel leak. I experienced same and realized the connection at the filter was leaking. This caused fuel system to de-pressurize while parked and created hard cold starts. Tightened up the connection and all was well again.


----------



## Dolores001 (Oct 31, 2014)

May be engine problems，have you ever put your car in 4s examine?




exclusive nokia x handyhülle


----------

